
I'll Never Use Squarespace Again - dhruvarora013
https://caitlynmayers.com/blog/ill-never-use-squarespace-again/
======
curtisblaine
She could have saved her changes somewhere, reverted to the non-developer
mode, update and re-apply the changes but no, she decided to abuse the first-
line staff in an unnecessarily aggressive and extremely rude way. Then, she
tried to hurt Squarespace by posting this entry on her blog.

I wouldn't work with this woman for all the money in the world.

------
kup0
The article also links to a follow up from shortly thereafter:
[https://caitlynmayers.com/blog/squarespace-
update/](https://caitlynmayers.com/blog/squarespace-update/)

------
masonic
(2013)

